# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Ivanacara adoketa spawned.

## doppelbanddwarf

My pair of adoketa have spawned for the 2nd time this morning. The 1st batch of eggs only lasted a few hours and was eaten up. For this batch, already a few eggs have turned white so I'm just crossing my fingers.

Pardon the poor quality of photos. 

The pair




Most of the time only the female is guarding the eggs.


Oddly, they choosed the outer surface rather than inside the pot.

----------


## Aquanoob

Congrats chong yu. Hope that you will have better luck this time.

----------


## barmby

Congratulations! is this the glutton that commit the crime? heheh

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

barmby you must have mistaken me for marle. :Grin: 

Anyway half the eggs have turned white so I guess this spawn probably won't make it.

----------


## barmby

oh ok! good to know : )

----------


## vannel

Sorry about the eggs.. but, I have to say.. Very nice looking setup there. Looks very natural! Any chance of a FTS..?

----------


## Apistoinka

Congrats bro... Look cool... Yup can show your full tank shot bro... Would like to see the setup... By the way how big is your tank???

----------


## Jitticus

Looks really beautiful!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

The eggs were gone yesterday. I'll try to get a FTS tonight if possible. Anyway its a simple setup, 3ft tank with just ada africana and driftwood.

----------


## mobile2007

Time to supply them tonic ? Live adult brine shrimp + frozen blood worms .........lots of proteins , dunno the "viagra" equivalent in aquatics world...too bad....

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I have bad experiences with feeding apistos bloodworms or tubifex so I don't feed them even frozen ones. Also recently have not seen adult brineshrimp in Y618. 
The only live food I feed them is malayan shrimps but that is only occasionally. Rest of the time they just take NLS pellets. However they are much less active in the larger 3ft compared to when I had them in a 2ft. They also don't rush for the food unlike the first batch of 4 adoketas I kept a few years back.

----------


## mobile2007

Tubi is really nasty stuff , but i used hikari frozen blood worm without any problem. Anyway, as long the fish eating , anything should be fine.

Any requirement on water parameters for Ivanacara's egg to hatch ? like low pH or cooler temp ??

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

This is the setup for the adoketas. I have not got round to changing the background to a plain black or white one yet.


And this is my 2ft setup for breeding apistogramma elizabethae. The frogbits roots are a huge mess but I did not want to disturb the female with a batch of fry.


Here's the female. Her first successful spawn. The fry are around 2 weeks old now.


I know the pictures are of pretty low quality, hope you guys don't mind.

----------


## marle

Habitat looking good..

----------


## mincedmeat

would have loved if the 3ft tank had black oyama instead; would have given the tank a better look. nonetheless, great work you've got setting up the scapes and all!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I agree that the fake plant background looks terrible.  :Razz: 
I personally would prefer a white oyama background although a darker one should be more conducive for the adoketas.And I would need more of those branchy driftwoods.

----------


## apisto31

Congrats Bro.. Did they manage to fertilize the eggs? My pair has not yet master egg fertilization inside the aquarium!  :Grin:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

No the spawn fungused.

----------


## apisto31

Oh no! looks like we are facing tough times. Mine has 2 failed spawn so far.. still hoping...

----------


## mchw8055

hey yo APisto lover..! lol.. i am new here..! anyway, your 3 ft tank for your one pair of apisto only?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Hi,welcome to AQ.
Adoketas actually belong to the Ivanacara genus and are quire different from Apistogrammas though they are all south american dwarf cichlids.

----------


## Sinubux

Any luck with your pair so far?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Hi Sinubux good to see you here on AQ too. Nope no luck with the pair. They've quietened down recently. I'm not home on weekdays so even if they spawned on weekdays and ate the eggs I would have no idea.

----------


## Sinubux

Well hope they do not have to let you wait for much longer. My other pair of Adoketa has just spawn but I do not have much hope since the male is busy roaming then be a father.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow bro 2 pairs in such a short time!

----------


## Sinubux

Well perhaps my living condition suit them well plus I am pumping them up with lots of protein.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

What size tanks are they in? Mine are in a 3ft but they are much less active than when they were in 2ft. Thinking of shifting them back to a 2ft.

----------


## Sinubux

I am currently housing them in Mini M Size. ADA Amazonia II substrate, with a piece of driftwood and a round rock.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

That is roughly a 1ft cube tank? Sorry I'm not very familiar with ADA sizes.  :Smile:  Mine are very aggressive to each other especially when not spawning.

----------


## Sinubux

My tank dimension is 36x22x26 (cm). I not sure as to why your pair is so aggressive but I dont see mine exhibiting any aggression to each other. I was told that they were paired off naturally which is why when I gotten them, they are already in a matured aged. Could it be that your pair were paired off in a man made method? I do not know how to best describe such pairing but I do hope you know what I mean.

----------


## mchw8055

How do you know if they were pair anot? Lol. This is confusing. I just ordered apisto Elizabeth fromC328 one pair... Sigh if they aren't pair..

----------


## stormhawk

Chong Yu, if your pair are not doing any action, might be good to separate them for awhile, or try to pair them off with other individuals. Sometimes, one pairing may not work out but another might.

@mchw8055, some species show obvious sexual dimorphism so it's easy to sex them based on color, pattern or finnage. With your elizabethae, cross your fingers and hope you get a pair. Very frequently, the "pairs" that C328 has is usually not a sexed pair, but always with a sneaker male. I can only hope that the supplier gets the sexing correct and sends them a proper pair, or you might up end up with 2 males.

----------


## Sinubux

@Chong Yu, you can do what stormhawk has suggested, maybe you can enticed th pair like how they would enticed a pair of bettas. Let the male see the female constantly while you are still conditioning the female to its prime for breeding. 

@stormhawk, on the topic of pairing from the supplier, I seriously hope that the supplier really brush up their pairing techniques cause I feel that there may be still alot of Apisto keepers that are still waiting for that elusive breeding moment without realizing that their pair of Apistos is actually males.

----------


## stormhawk

If their staff are not well trained to spot sneakers from females, we're bound to get such same-sex pairs from time to time.

----------


## Sinubux

> If their staff are not well trained to spot sneakers from females, we're bound to get such same-sex pairs from time to time.


I guess the route to eventually take would be to negotiate a batch offer deal with the fish shop, rear the fishes well and let them pair off naturally; harvest the pairs needed and offload the rest.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I guess seperating them for a while to condition the female might be a good idea. I only have 2 of them so switching individuals is not a viable option.

As for pairing from supplier, I guess they just choose the ones that are less colourful or shorter finnages as the females. This makes it really hard for those who are just starting out.
Sneaker males though can be very hard to spot. I once had an A.baenschi female that was in breeding colours most of the time and turned out to be a sneaker male. I waited for months for them to breed.

----------


## Aquanoob

Anyone know currently which LFS has Adoketa on sale? Or maybe should wait for JZX to bring in new stock.

----------


## Aquanoob

I got a spare 1 feet tank that I am thinking of getting a pair of Adoketa or Hongsloi, and the poison really runs deep.

----------


## mobile2007

I keep thinking is there any requirement on the water such that the eggs will be hatched ( or fertilised ) successfully ? or just the imature state of the pair ??

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Personally I believe its the water requirement too. From what I read they require almost no hardness in the water, while Blueblue mentioned on another forum that I would need a UV filter to have the eggs hatch successfully. 
On the other hand the male might not have fertilized the eggs at all.

----------


## Aquanoob

I read in other forum that they are not difficult to keep but it is one of the most difficult to breed successfully. Maybe there are some truths in it.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I was actually thinking of moving them to a 2ft tank and do water changes with bottled distilled water, since I do not have a DI water system and 3ft is too expensive to do water changes with distilled water.

----------


## Aquanoob

Chongyu, you can mix distilled water with normal tap water with seachem prime. That is what I did during WC to some of my tanks.

----------


## mobile2007

UV, RO water, all these seems to indicate the effort at maintaining the water free of fungus. Lower pH also do the same objective as lower pH less likely fungus.

Male fertility ?? Hard to check and never question the male of his ability to reproduce ...haha




> Personally I believe its the water requirement too. From what I read they require almost no hardness in the water, while Blueblue mentioned on another forum that I would need a UV filter to have the eggs hatch successfully. 
> On the other hand the male might not have fertilized the eggs at all.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Yes bacteria free seems to be key here. They seem to be more fussy than apistogrammas as I've them in the same type of setup as my apistos.

----------


## Aquanoob

Chongyu, can know where did you get your adoketa pair from? Last time JZX came in with some wild caught selling at 140 per pair if i recalled correctly.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

This pair was originally from JZX. I got from another bro who got them.

----------


## Aquanoob

look like have to wait for JZX to bring in the fish again. I saw in C328 before but the pair was keep in a betta tank and having white ich.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

If you saw at C328 you can try asking them to order. I'm not sure about their source though.

----------


## Aquanoob

Just checked with the boss of JZX, they are not bringing in any Adoketa and hongsloi in their next shipment. Have to look at other sources.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Just checked with the boss of JZX, they are not bringing in any Adoketa and hongsloi in their next shipment. Have to look at other sources.


He is bringing Apisto in. And if you have some other request on Apisto other genres that he have not bring in, he will try. This incoming batch is a wild batch.

----------


## Aquanoob

Michael, I know he is bringing Apisto in, but no Adoketa and Hongsloi in it. Other apisto I never ask the boss.

----------


## stormhawk

@Chong Yu,

Keeping the eggs bacteria free is tough even with a very clean system of using distilled water with additives like black water extract or ketapang juice. You can probably try to remove the eggs and raise them artificially in a separate container with a weak solution of acriflavine, or use the shrimplet method like what some killie keepers do. They keep the eggs free of dirt and bacteria as they graze on the surface of the eggs.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Michael, I know he is bringing Apisto in, but no Adoketa and Hongsloi in it. Other apisto I never ask the boss.


You never follow up to ask him whether he will consider bringing in next time? Worth a try..you should use your smartphone to poison him with pictures ^^
Anyway, he will post up his wild batch pictures on the FB. Please continue your discussion. ^^Y Ignore me first.

----------


## mobile2007

Now the adoketa has become very affordable. Maybe i should try keeping one pair too. 

Probably worth trying artificially incubate the eggs.

----------


## Aquanoob

Yes, I am also looking to get a pair of Adoketa 龙纹短鯛 when available.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Few years ago when scope was still active he was already bringing bred adoketa juveniles at very affordable prices.

----------


## Aquanoob

When I joined the forum in 2009, I still see Scope quite active, but what happened to him? Never see him around for quite some time.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

mobile2007 keeping any apistos now?

----------


## mobile2007

Nothing on hand at this moment. Dont have the time ( money ??) to go around hunting for good apisto. 

Anyway, if something looks very tempting appears, probably i will jump in again.  :Razz:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Scope left the scene like so many others.

----------


## Sinubux

> I was actually thinking of moving them to a 2ft tank and do water changes with bottled distilled water, since I do not have a DI water system and 3ft is too expensive to do water changes with distilled water.


I think you just have to add in a very good water conditioner, overdose if you may and let it aged for more than a week if you are cautious.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I'm using Seachem prime. I don't have any spare space to age the water.

----------


## Sinubux

> I'm using Seachem prime. I don't have any spare space to age the water.


Guess you have to make do with what you are having.

----------


## mobile2007

I searched through both forums ( aro and aq ) for adoketa spawn ( and hatched fries) . Quite a few of them do not have any specific setup or RO water, i.e the usual setup for apisto, sponge filter, fern. 

Like this Link to arof

----------


## Aquanoob

Will the adoketa be better in a planted tank or a natural habitat tank? I used to keep 2 pair of Apisto Viejita and Caca Triple Red in a 1 feet planted tank and they spawned but ate up the egg few days later.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Maybe I'll let them hold on to the next spawn and if that's not successful, I'll try pulling the eggs. 

I don't know whether adoketas will be better in which setup. However, I find that apistos like many other cichlids tend to be more successful with the 2nd and subsequent spawnings. Also in most species I've bred only females take direct part in protection of the fry. Some males can be aggressive and try to eat fry or eggs while others will just mind their own business.

----------


## mobile2007

Actually regarding the setup, i am referring to some articles on web stating that the eggs will only be hatched in very soft RO water. Also, the question of whether farm-bred will be more easier or adapted to the home water.

Anyway, i dont have any adoketa on hand, but it is always good to prepare myself for any future pair.  :Grin: 

Strange, 2,3 years back, i saw one pair of adoketa at biotope. The color was very strong and the strip was very prominent ( but the price also , $800 i think), prompting one's desire to buy . Nowadays, i saw those in LFS, they dont seems to be that fantastic ?




> Maybe I'll let them hold on to the next spawn and if that's not successful, I'll try pulling the eggs. 
> 
> I don't know whether adoketas will be better in which setup. However, I find that apistos like many other cichlids tend to be more successful with the 2nd and subsequent spawnings. Also in most species I've bred only females take direct part in protection of the fry. Some males can be aggressive and try to eat fry or eggs while others will just mind their own business.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Their colouratin varies with mood much like apistogamma. The coloration shows when aggressive. Breeding coloration is the most striking. In neutral mood they are almost a dull gray. My dad says they look like common tilapias. I still remember that pair was bought by one of the aq members.

----------


## Sinubux

I think we should also take note that different countries' water source is different, therefore even we try to replicate the exact water parameter reading, the trace elements in their water is totally different from ours.

----------


## stormhawk

Apparently, these fish need water with low hardness for successful hatching. Which means that keeping the TDS as low as possible might be crucial, so using distilled water to top up or as water change might be a good thing to do. Reference as below:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile...adoketa&id=802

----------


## mobile2007

Hmm, perhaps it's good to invest in a DI water filter. For 60l 2 ft tank, 15 to 20% water change will be 12 litres. Depending on which brand of distilled water used, cost can be $1 per litre.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Anyone know how much these DI filters roughly cost?

----------


## apisto31

If you can DIY a Rainwater harvesting system in such a way that it wont b a killer litter, this would be our best bet. I believe some new HDB flats now at Punggol have this rainwater collection system though im not sure how is it being distributed to the occupants.

----------


## Blue Whale

> If you can DIY a Rainwater harvesting system in such a way that it wont b a killer litter, this would be our best bet. I believe some new HDB flats now at Punggol have this rainwater collection system though im not sure how is it being distributed to the occupants.


Not advisable to collect rain water in Singapore. The current pollution cloud is heavier, when it rains, it is forming acidic water. The smoke comes from the Northern Thailand Forest fire. Toxicity is estimated 13times more toxic than Normal Urbanised area due to burning of fuel, petrol, and other toxic chemicals. Those with ponds should pay close attention to the pond water as well.

----------


## stormhawk

What Whale just said is quite true. You're better off using distilled water instead of investing on a RO/DI unit. Get those Life brand in bigger bottles from the supermarkets and store them somewhere safe.

----------


## mobile2007

I think in arofanatics someone( i think gabriel ?? ) is selling those 3 stage water cannisters, which you can load the cannister with resin filter. Probably overall will cost you hundred over to two hundreds.

----------


## apisto31

Until the fishes in the pond start dying, then we will have an evidence Singapore rainwater is harmful to fish.  :Smile: 
I know bros who did that before and I myself have tried it without fatality. But of course not during the Northern Thailand Forest fire nor the Pinatubo volcano eruption. Though I didn't pursue as I find it troublesome collecting directly from the rain drops and due to storage limitation. And yes, my Macmasteri bred in 1 footer tank with pure rainwater and carbon filtration.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

For me collecting rainwater is too much of a hassle. Besides my parents will kill me even before the rainwater has a chance to kill my fishes.  :Knockout: 
I'll probably do some carrying of water from the supermarket after my exams.And shift them to a 2ft tank.

----------


## Aquanoob

Chongyu, I am in Sembawang and I can help you to carry more distilled water back home if you allow me to take a few look at the Adekota and any other apisto you have.  :Roll Eyes:  Contact me when you are buying the distilled water. NTUC sometimes have promotion for the Life distilled water at 95cts for 2 bottles.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I'll only start doing that in a few month's time as it is close to exams period now. Don't have to help me carry distilled water. If convenient it can be arranged but not now. Besides my fishes and setups are nothing much. Very messy and tanks full of algae.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I'll only start doing that in a few month's time as it is close to exams period now. Don't have to help me carry distilled water. If convenient it can be arranged but not now. Besides my fishes and setups are nothing much. Very messy and tanks full of algae.


Actually if you got the space, order from NTUC online and have them "bring" to you, if you can foot the monetary encouraged delivery charges. :> Can order other things like toilet paper, heavy heavy detergents, heavy heavy rice...etc. etc. --" I still have rice I can eat half a year at least....*sigh*

----------


## Aquanoob

Anyone interested to go together to AquaOne this weekend to see look at the Adoketa that they have in the shop? I check with them and they have 4 pair of farm breed selling at $100 per pair? AquaOne is at *
NO.22 PASIR RIS FARMWAY 2 (UNIT B1)
Opening Hours : 11am - 8pm (Tues - Sun)

*

----------


## Blue Whale

> Anyone interested to go together to AquaOne this weekend to see look at the Adoketa that they have in the shop? I check with them and they have 4 pair of farm breed selling at $100 per pair? AquaOne is at *
> NO.22 PASIR RIS FARMWAY 2 (UNIT B1)
> Opening Hours : 11am - 8pm (Tues - Sun)
> 
> *


You mean after Shrimp Class?

----------


## Aquanoob

I am sorry, but when and where is the shrimp class? I am not really a shrimp person, sorry.

----------


## barmby

Put up in "Events, field trips and gatherings"

Got car pool even better : )

----------


## Aquanoob

Well, I don't mind walking in, just need to bring an umbrella in case of stray dogs and can also shelter against the sun. Ok, I will post at the Events and gathering.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Well, I don't mind walking in, just need to bring an umbrella in case of stray dogs and can also shelter against the sun. Ok, I will post at the Events and gathering.


Use your fist will do. Dog weakness - nose. Cat weakness - tail. Only the giant dog which sits at my height in the farm I scare.  :Opps:

----------


## Sinubux

> Anyone interested to go together to AquaOne this weekend to see look at the Adoketa that they have in the shop? I check with them and they have 4 pair of farm breed selling at $100 per pair? AquaOne is at *
> NO.22 PASIR RIS FARMWAY 2 (UNIT B1)
> Opening Hours : 11am - 8pm (Tues - Sun)
> 
> *


Wow for the price, I must say it is really really very affordable. Better buy them while stock last.

----------


## Sinubux

> Well, I don't mind walking in, just need to bring an umbrella in case of stray dogs and can also shelter against the sun. Ok, I will post at the Events and gathering.


Hire a cab, drive you all the way in. I know it may be coatly but nowadays weather super unpredictable. If rain, would be super heavy else the hot sun will cook you bad.

----------


## Aquanoob

I guess it is because they are farm breed. Last time JZX selling $140 per pair for the wild caught.

----------


## Sinubux

> I guess it is because they are farm breed. Last time JZX selling $140 per pair for the wild caught.


$140 per pair for wild caught is even very very affordable. These fishes are not available always.

----------


## Sinubux

> Use your fist will do. Dog weakness - nose. Cat weakness - tail. Only the giant dog which sits at my height in the farm I scare.


Not getting a pair to start your little Royal Rumble experiment like what you have previously mentioned.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Not getting a pair to start your little Royal Rumble experiment like what you have previously mentioned.


Important is fish must communicate with me...Heh

----------


## Sinubux

> Important is fish must communicate with me...Heh


How do you go about doing that?

----------


## Aquanoob

Stare at the fish in the LFS and see which one say, " Buy Me, Buy Me...."  :Razz:

----------


## Sinubux

> Stare at the fish in the LFS and see which one say, " Buy Me, Buy Me...."


Then if you were to hear another voice saying buy all buy all, I bet this comes from the fish shop owner.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Then if you were to hear another voice saying buy all buy all, I bet this comes from the fish shop owner.


Hmm...I just wave my hand. Had been commanding GC's Display fish tank these few weeks...ha ha. You should ask Felix. Felix ask me not to tekan them.
I haven't learn how to communicate with shrimp yet though.

----------


## mchw8055

Hey peeps! I have got 2 batches of fries just borne. From my apisto caca triple red n vejita! Ahaha darn happy abt it.... Just feel like sharing! :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

*doppelbanddwarf,*
Do you have separate tank(s) to temporary house the pair?

Clean off the water in it's totality. Take the wood out and cook in water. But before you cook the wood, watch for all the fungus that grew. With newspaper on floor, use pen knife to dig out all these fungus.

I think you have to address the fungus thingy first. Once the wood is cooked for an hour or so. Take it out, leave on the newspaper Wind Dry (not Sun dry), after that, bring in to the toilet, pour boiled water (wear your slippers) on the branches slowly, left hand rotating the branch at each angle, leave it to wind dry on newspaper again.  Once it is dried up, re-deploy into the tank.

Lighting wise if you can get a LED light (AC Powered) will do. Get a black cloth and cover the entire tank, leaving the top visible to you. Retry again using Life distil water or those Shop and Save ones. I believe you need several bottles just to top up this tank. Use a bit of black water to help. Let the water cycle itself for a week or so and observe the water surface for any foreign thingies. If everything is good, introduce the pair of lovers back and watch and see.

----------


## Sinubux

> Hey peeps! I have got 2 batches of fries just borne. From my apisto caca triple red n vejita! Ahaha darn happy abt it.... Just feel like sharing!


Congratulations to you.

----------


## Leon

for SGD140... its a STEAL!!! do not wait... BUY!!!!!




> $140 per pair for wild caught is even very very affordable. These fishes are not available always.

----------


## Sinubux

Have you gotten yourself a pair yet?

----------


## mchw8055

Thks man.... 
140 for a pair eh? i tht only Apisto elizabathe cost that much.. ahah
Anyway, i have called C328 for apisto elizabathe but its still not available... Hongsloi or Elizabethe... which would be recommended?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Which ever you fancy should be the one you get, after all the fishes are swimming in your tank at home. Typically hongsloi should be easier if you want to breed them, but I've not had first hand experience with them so I can't really say. 
Several factors determine price. Wild caught, bred, confirmed pair, age etc.

----------


## Leon

> Have you gotten yourself a pair yet?


i was offered SGD150 each at 3-5cm... WC... wanted photos... and its all sold!!! acted too slow!!!but i managed thru a friend... gotten a pair from up far north... aint cheap at all... 'northern' type of pricing... but its reality... no joke!!!

getting a 60x45x45... Wish end of the month is here faster!!!

----------


## Sinubux

Looking forward to that.

----------


## mchw8055

Well actually we are not allow to have a preview before we purchase. As in the colour will not b want u wanted when I ordered... Sigh. Not all hongsloi is that colorful... Hmm. Well.... Do u hve any idea W.C or farm breed differences?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wild caught hongsloi are very dull compared to what was shown by Jitticus. Take a look at this link
http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/Apistogramma_hongsloi.php

----------


## mchw8055

I see.. Thanks for the Information


 bro.. Ahah. 
Have got tons of question marks! If ap hongsloi.ap veijita, caca triple red, ap Elizabethae and pebas.. Which can be with one another in a three ft tank? Lol. No 
 tank already. Planning to put them together.. But don't know which fish to put together with...sigh..

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

To breed I wouldn't put them all together. By putting several pairs together you risk losing weaker fish when a pair starts breeding. Even when not breeding the weakest fish will be picked on constantly.

----------


## DestinyRider

nice spawn, thanks for sharing !

----------


## mchw8055

Alright man! Thanks for sharing ! Well guess I'll have to get new tanks then... :Sad:  ahaha. Update u again! Hah..

----------


## Sinubux

I think you can minimize the damage by putting really alot of hiding spots for the weaker ones, but you do run into risks that your dominant pair is also hiding in some corners breeding. Would adapt a betta approach of breeding for my Adoketas when they hit the right size.

----------


## SCOPE

Con grates bro... it is great to hear that we too have our own regular Adoketa source....please continue to breed

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

SCOPE you are back! Haven't seen you in the forum in ages.

----------


## Aquanoob

SCOPE, good to see that you are back? Are you still into Apisto and getting some rare species back?

----------


## SCOPE

Glad to know you guys still active with apistos ! i still Kept some of these in my 30 plus 1 ft tanks setup in my Taipei apartment.
It had since many good species been disappeared from the hobby scene.
Joe
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1287496879

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

You have moved to Taipei? The apisto scene here has died down a lot. Most of the more experienced apisto hobbyists have stopped keeping them.

----------


## SCOPE

but you still work hard and even bred adoketa....wow

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Haha no I'm not breeding them. I'm trying to. Sinubux is the one who has successfully bred them. I've failed to breed them twice already.
After you left the scene and Biotope closed down, a lot of the uncommon species are no longer seen. I have been hoping to get hold of diplotaenia for so long.

----------


## Sinubux

> Haha no I'm not breeding them. I'm trying to. Sinubux is the one who has successfully bred them. I've failed to breed them twice already.
> After you left the scene and Biotope closed down, a lot of the uncommon species are no longer seen. I have been hoping to get hold of diplotaenia for so long.


I was fortunate.

----------


## mchw8055

Any one of ya heard of apisto anamala ? selling in C328

----------


## Aquanoob

I think you mean Nannacara Anamala.

----------


## Sinubux

> Any one of ya heard of apisto anamala ? selling in C328


They do carry this species from time to time.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Sinubux you mean Nannacara anomala right.

----------


## marle

My paired dragon but yet to spawn.. keeping them in a small tank of 1ft..  :Embarassed:

----------


## mobile2007

Guys, i am waiting to get fries from you all. Work hard, please !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Aquanoob

Haha, I think you mean that the Adoketa need to "work hard".  :Wink:

----------


## Aquanoob

JZX has new batch of Ivanacara Adoketa "Sao Gabriel"in the store. Have not gone down to look at the fish yet but the price is same as last batch.

----------


## mer2623

Nicolas, how much they selling the adoketa?

----------


## marle

Have another trio of sub adult adoketas(quite big size), suspected 2 M 1 F, anyone wants please PM me. Special price.

----------


## Aquanoob

Mer, I already sms you the price at 3.30pm just now. you check your phone.

----------


## mchw8055

> Sinubux you mean Nannacara anomala right.



Yeap. That's it. Anamola... I got a pair from the c328. Quite beautiful and affordable... Abit like pebas...

----------


## mchw8055

Anyone looking for triple red caca fries? 6months old..

----------


## mchw8055

IMG_2116.jpg

one of my 3ft tank set up for my apisto... i realise 3ft tank is harder for them to get into breeding mood......

----------


## marle

> IMG_2116.jpg
> 
> one of my 3ft tank set up for my apisto... i realise 3ft tank is harder for them to get into breeding mood......



I am sure your fishes feel very good.. maybe you can partition the tank?

----------


## mchw8055

Hah... partition eh..Hey Marle.... u still having your adoketa fries?

----------


## sen_jie

> Mer, I already sms you the price at 3.30pm just now. you check your phone.


if memory didnt fail, i think retailing at 80 each

----------


## huhengyi1986

yup retailing at 80 each, they are F1 so might be possible from one of the breeders in SG

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

An update on the tank. I went down to GC to get some driftwood. The idea was to create a root scape. So with the help of the uncle at GC and another hobbyist (sorry I didn't get your name or nick, do drop a message here if you see this!), and actually they did most of the work, I got this.  :Razz: 



So the GC uncle urged me to take a photo so that I won't forget the scape. I went home and managed to recreate it.



And finally into the tank!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Ok just kidding :Grin: . Actually it ended up like this because the base piece just won't sink. I was happily arranging it. Then when I filled up the tank everything collapsed.  :Crying: 
Right now the floating piece is right at the bottom of the pile, which the male adoketa is happily claiming as his own. 

I also fixed the leaking cannister filter and removed the background and the pair seem more active now.

----------


## alfredliow316

Chongyu,
I think they prefer this current arrangement  :Smile:  more dark corners for aome luvy dovy sessions!

----------


## Dean

I like your initial idea but when comes to breeding, I think the current arrangement would be better. By the way, may I know what soil are you using? I like the brownish colour compared to the common black soil.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Yes I think they prefer this layout too, but actually they do spend most of the time in the open. 
My initial idea was a root scape with a few pieces of wood lying on the substrate and plenty of leaf litter. I'll see how it goes when the floating piece sinks.
The substrate is ADA Africana.

----------


## stormhawk

I agree, current scape looks much better. Just need to add some ketapang leaves here and there then it should be perfect for these fish.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Didn't really scape I just threw everything on top of the floating piece, all the cut off parts are showing at the front. Need to go get some ketapang leaves soon!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Back to square one again.  :Sad: 
Lost both the male and the female after a vicious lip locking fight. I thought the female was fine but its cheek started to develop a bruise a few days later and it died from what looks like an internal injury. Male suffered lots of external wounds and looked fine after a few days of melafix treatment but also didn't make it.

----------


## barmby

Condolences..... they were magnificent nonetheless.

----------


## Misery

condolences to you... really sad to hear.


Regards, 
Misery.

----------


## apisto31

Sad to hear that Bro.. Did you keep 2 males and 1 female? 
I guess you missed out the violent scene and too late to separate them, or it happened at night?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

No just one male and one female. I saw them fighting in the morning and thought it was just ritual courtship. Came back in the evening the male had torn lips and the female looked ok. Turned out to be more serious.

----------


## Jitticus

Adoketa do have a problem in that sense. My pairs also killed each other this way, which inevitably led to the "donald duck" disease, which inevitably led to death.

----------


## barmby

Do dither fishes help?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I have used both emperor tetras and rummynoses as dithers. The adoketas have eaten some of the rummynoses at night but after the smallest were eaten they just ignored the rest.

----------


## mchw8055

Anyone have got apisto fries for sale? Ado, agassi hongsloi or borelli?

----------

